# Back in the fold!



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

Re-joined the TTOC...good to be back in the "club" and looking forward to the usual meets and drives etc..alots changed since i was last a member..dumped the miserable ex wife and got me a new happy one! :lol:

And TT's have become so bloody cheap!! Alot of car for the money now but loads of horrible examples i found when looking!!

cheers all

windy!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Welcome back  
Fancy a curry on Saturday?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome back!! 

Paul


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks guys..good to be back.. 8)


----------

